# joseph r cottontail--



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 4, 2013)

i am unable to post much as i donot want to relive the event of--1-19-2013,,at 230 pm my little guy passed,,he was born 4-14-2006 about 6 yr.9 months old,,--he was/is my everything living with me in a special designed bedroom just for him--i think of him very often and still have his remains with me very close on his pillow where he passed--there is very little solice and i made a promise after my heart attack 3-26-2011 ,to outlive all my critters no matter how painful,,--i must prevail--sincerely james waller-:rip::running bunny:clover::innocent


----------



## whitelop (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. :rainbow:


----------



## Blue eyes (Feb 4, 2013)

So sorry to hear. :feelbetter:


----------



## HEM (Feb 4, 2013)

We are so sorry for your loss
Hopefully the memories of the 6+ years will help heal
Binky free


----------



## Kipcha (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Moochyesh (Feb 4, 2013)

So sorry, It sounds like he had a amazing life with you!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 4, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. Ours are all getting to be elder buns, so we know they won't be with us for much longer but the thought of being without them is just devastating. Feel for you. Rest in peace little man, you're loved and missed greatly.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Feb 5, 2013)

thank you for even looking/reading these memorials,as i find it very difficult ,--:bigtears:jojobeez-(alias) joseph-r-cotton tail shall remain as my main picture in my avatar-(heading),-answering some questions people have concerning rabbits offers some support/solice,,-i applaud all people who find themselves engaged with wildlife--i believe it to be very fulfilling..--thanks all --sincerely james waller--:brown-bunny


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 5, 2013)

Binky free little one ray:


----------



## agnesthelion (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh goodness I'm so sorry to hear of your loss  it is never easy. Binky free lil Joseph r cottontail!


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm so sorry, James. Joseph was a special little guy. He had a wonderful, long life for a cottontail.


----------



## Sweetie (Feb 8, 2013)

james waller said:


> i am unable to post much as i donot want to relive the event of--1-19-2013,,at 230 pm my little guy passed,,he was born 4-14-2006 about 6 yr.9 months old,,--he was/is my everything living with me in a special designed bedroom just for him--i think of him very often and still have his remains with me very close on his pillow where he passed--there is very little solice and i made a promise after my heart attack 3-26-2011 ,to outlive all my critters no matter how painful,,--i must prevail--sincerely james waller-:rip::running bunny:clover::innocent


 
I just saw this. I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard to lose a beloved pet. May you find comfort in knowing that he is no longer in pain and he is looking down upon you making sure you are doing okay.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss RIP sweet Joseph r cottontail.


----------



## Deliciosa (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry James.  It's clear that you loved your little one very much and gave him a great life.
Be strong & think of the good memories you shared together. 
Binky free, Joseph R Cottontail. :clover:


----------



## HolyHandGrenade (Feb 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss, James.


----------

